# [SOLVED] no /dev/parport0 ?!! HELP!!!

## beatryder

I am trying to program an atmel mega8 cpu using avrdude, and it give me the following errors:

```

avrdude -p m8 -c sp12 -U flash:r:justsumo1.hex

avrdude: can't open device "/dev/parport0": No such file or directory

avrdude: failed to open parallel port "/dev/parport0"

```

----------

## beatryder

*bump*

----------

## Nifty

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> I am trying to program an atmel mega8 cpu using avrdude, and it give me the following errors:
> 
> ```
> 
> avrdude -p m8 -c sp12 -U flash:r:justsumo1.hex
> ...

 

modprobe ppdev solved it or me, check with dmesg it should show you something like this, which means the kernel found it...

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

-

got this problem since kernel 2.6.15, was working on 2.6.14 without the modprbe ppdev.

----------

## beatryder

Yeah, that did it for me too.

I was a bit blind when doing my config. so I did  /ppdev in the menuconfig and found it. I have it compiled into my kernel now, and every thing works greatly

----------

